# Weaving: Variable dent reed projects



## Spooly

For my first project with the variable dent reed I used Ginger and Chocolate Scarf draft purchased from Webs. For warp I used Tosh Sock in 12 dent sections. Malabrigo Rasta, Araucania Lenga and Louisa Harding Trenzar was warped in 5 dent sections. I used different yarn of similar weight to substitute for two of the yarns in the original draft. My next project was shades of blue and green with Merino Light instead of Tosh Sock. Tosh Sock was much easier to use.


----------



## mama879

I can finally see a variable dent. I like that. Can they be moved around or are they stable?


----------



## Spooly

The sections can be arranged any way you want.


----------



## mama879

Gotta get one. Yup looking now.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

mama879 said:


> Gotta get one. Yup looking now.


Majacraft was the first one to come out with variable dent heddles (to the best of my knowledge), but others have been making them since.


----------



## JuneB

Wonder if they make a 32 inch


----------



## DanielS

JuneB said:


> Wonder if they make a 32 inch


Ashford does. This pdf file lists the various dents you get for the various widths:

http://www.pacificwoolandfiber.com/new%20images/weaving%20accessories/Vari%20Dent%20Reed%20Contents%20by%20Loom%20size(3).pdf

You have to copy and paste the above in your browser. It does not work if you simply click it.

As you can see, I got this information from the site http://www.pacificwoolandfiber.com who sells them.


----------



## amoamarone

Another thing to get! Beautiful!


----------



## mama879

I'm going to check out to see if they fit a Kromski 32" loom I like them.


----------



## marciawm

Now I get it. I searched Youtube for a variable dent video and could not find one. Your scarves are great. Thanks for the post, and keep on weaving.


----------



## JeanneW

Love the scarf and your weaving.


----------



## brenda m

The Ashford reeds usually fit the Kromski, so check it out and let us know.


----------



## JuneB

Ooo I like that ... I will be saving up for that one


----------



## Cdambro

Just beautiful


----------



## JuneB

They came out really nice... Such creativity and talent


----------

